# تقيم اداء الشركات الخدماتيه



## Eng.sunya (20 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
ضمن مشروع تخرجي الذي يبحث في تقيم اداء الشركات الخدماتيه ما هي نقاط الفحص الفرعيه التي يمكن دراستها في operation managment,markting managment,stragtic managment.&business excellence
ارحوا من الجميع المشاركه................شكرا


----------



## الأحرار (28 نوفمبر 2009)

أخي الكريم أنا خريج هندسة صناعية 2009 وكان مشروع تخرجي Performance Evaluation & Improvemnt وكانت الصعوبة التي واجهتها ولفترة طويلة هي قلة المصادر التي تشرح الموضوع لكن بفضل الله تمكنت من الحصول على مجموعة من الكتب بعد فترة من الوقت سأنقلها لك تدريجيا حتى تتمكن من الاستفادة منها وسأنقل لك مشروع تخرجي بإذن الله 
وعلى اتم استعداد للتواصل معك في أي مشكلة تواجهك بإذن الله 
مشروعك مشروع قوي وله قيمته ستتعب في البداية لكن اذا فهمت الموضوع بشكل جيد ستشعر بالمتعة في هذا الموضوع وبإذن الله سيجعل لك قيمة في سوق العمل
أتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## الأحرار (28 نوفمبر 2009)

هذا الكتاب هو أكثر كتاب سيفيدك
http://www.4shared.com/file/161689666/83132f37/How_to_Measure_Performance_a_h.html
هذا الكتاب يشرح How to design KPI's ويوجد في نهاية الكتاب Case study في قمة الروعة والبساطة تبين العملية بشكل واضح ويوجد أيضا في نهاية الكتاب مجموعة من مؤشرات الأداء لكل ادارة داخل المؤسسة على حدة
وسأبحث عندي ربما أجد ملخصا للكتاب كنت قد قمت بتلخيصه لكن الكتاب غاية في البساطة
والله الموفق​


----------



## صناعي1 (1 ديسمبر 2009)

الأحرار قال:


> هذا الكتاب هو أكثر كتاب سيفيدك
> http://www.4shared.com/file/161689666/83132f37/how_to_measure_performance_a_h.html
> هذا الكتاب يشرح how to design kpi's ويوجد في نهاية الكتاب case study في قمة الروعة والبساطة تبين العملية بشكل واضح ويوجد أيضا في نهاية الكتاب مجموعة من مؤشرات الأداء لكل ادارة داخل المؤسسة على حدة
> وسأبحث عندي ربما أجد ملخصا للكتاب كنت قد قمت بتلخيصه لكن الكتاب غاية في البساطة
> والله الموفق​



جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.sunya (3 ديسمبر 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم وجزالك الله كل خير ان شاء الله
اريد ان اعرف ما هو افضل معيار اوscale يمكن من خلاله الحكم على الاداء 
اقصد بذلك التقدير الرقمي للاداء من حيث هل هو ممتاز و جيد وهكذا
ام يمكن الحكم عليه فقط بنعم ولا


----------



## الأحرار (3 ديسمبر 2009)

Eng.sunya قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر اخي الكريم وجزالك الله كل خير ان شاء الله





Eng.sunya قال:


> اريد ان اعرف ما هو افضل معيار اوscale يمكن من خلاله الحكم على الاداء
> اقصد بذلك التقدير الرقمي للاداء من حيث هل هو ممتاز و جيد وهكذا
> ام يمكن الحكم عليه فقط بنعم ولا



يتم أولا تحديد الهدف GOALS المطلوب من العملية مثلا اذا كان المستهدف أن يكون عدد المنتجات الجيدة 100 وكانت النتيجة الفعلية 70 منتج جيد على سبيل المثال فإنه قد تحقيق الهدف بنسبة 70% ويتم دراسة أسباب حدوث الـ GAP ووضع مقترحات لتقليل الفجوة بين المستهدف والفعلي ويتم القياس والتحسين باستمرار
هناك طريقة أخرى تستخدم للتقييم دراسة الشركات المنافسة التي تنتج نفس المنتج تدرس مثلا من حيث نسبة المنتجات الجيدة ويمكن أن تؤخذ اعلى نسبة وتعتبر Bench mark ويتم قياس أداء الشركة مقارنة مع هذا الـ Bench mark 
ويمكنك أيضا وضع معيار لإعطاء العملية تقدير وبناءا على هذا التقدير يتم عمل Action plan على سبيل المثال:
100%-90% : تكون العملية مقبولة
90%-80% : تكون العملية مقبولة لكن مع الانتباه جيدا لسير العملية والحرص على ان لا تقل عن هذه النسبة
80%-70% : ايقاف العملية ودراسة أسباب هذه الفجوة وتقليلها حتى ترجع العملية إلى خط السير الطبيعي 
وهكذا........
للمزيد من الكتب حول هذا الموضوع يمكنك الرجوع إلى مكتبتي الهندسية على هذا الرابط:
http://ie-library.blogspot.com/ سيفيدك كثيرا مع كتاب *KEY PERFORMANCE INDICATOR* مع الكتاب السابق (بعد فتح الموقع ستجدين *******s of library وستجدين رابط اسمه Performance evaluation ) ويمكنك أيضا الاستعانة بهذا الجزء من مشروع تخرجي
http://www.4shared.com/file/164776400/7cf9826f/7_online.html


----------



## الرضي عبد الكريم (7 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ باشمهندس الاحرار اختيارك لمشروع تقيم الادا اختيار موفق عادة مايتم خاصة فى المصالح الحكومية تقيم ادا الفرد فقط والفرد جزا من مدخلات الانتاج المفترض يتم تقيم كل المدخلات


----------



## Eng.sunya (9 ديسمبر 2009)

السلا م عليكم
شكرا اخي الكريم على المعلومات والكتب القيمه ارجوا ان تتقبل مني كثره اسالتي عن الموضوع واتمنى ان لا يزعجك ذلك.
اريد ان اعرف كيفيه بناء ال model
الخاص لعمليه التقيم او ما يسمى الشبكه العنكبوتيه....
شكرا


----------



## الأحرار (9 ديسمبر 2009)

Eng.sunya قال:


> السلا م عليكم
> شكرا اخي الكريم على المعلومات والكتب القيمه ارجوا ان تتقبل مني كثره اسالتي عن الموضوع واتمنى ان لا يزعجك ذلك.
> اريد ان اعرف كيفيه بناء ال model
> الخاص لعمليه التقيم او ما يسمى الشبكه العنكبوتيه....
> شكرا


 
اسألي كما شئتي فزكاة العلم نشره والنقاش يزيد العلم رسوخا هناك بعض المفاهيم ترسخت عندي اكثر من ما مضى بهذا النقاش
من خلال مشروعي لم أسمع عن ال model أو الشبكة العنكبوتية ولكن تقييم الأداء هو نظام يتم انشاؤه عن طريق الـ 11 خطوة الموجودة في الكتاب ويتم دائما القياس والتحليل واتخاذ اجراءات التصحيح عن طريق هذا النظام وهذا هو ملخص كتاب *How to Measure Performance a handbook of Techniques and Tools* 
http://www.4shared.com/file/169164853/b17abd12/2_online.html
وكما ذكرت لك سابقا الكتاب يشرح كيفية انشاء نظام قياس الأداء 

ماهو المصدر الذي أتيت منه بالـ model والشبكة العنكبوتية أرجو اذا كان لديك هذا المصدر أن تحضريه لنا قد يكون معلومة جديدة تضاف لي


----------



## Eng.sunya (10 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
بعد عمليه التقيم يتم بناء برنامج خاص لعمليه التقيم بواسطه اكسل زمن خلاله يمكن معرفه مواطن الاخفاق في الشركه..................
لكممي لا اعرف كيفيه بناءه


----------



## Eng.sunya (11 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم هل يمكنني الاطلاع على الجزء الاول من مشروعك chapter 1 & chapter 2 اذا كان بالامكان ولم يزعجك ذلك .....؟؟؟؟ مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng.sunya (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم هل يمكنني الاطلاع على الجزء الاول من مشروعك chapter1 & chapter 2 اذا كان ذلك بالامكان واذا لم يسبب لك اي ازعاج ....؟؟؟ ولك مني جزيل الشكر والامتننان


----------



## الأحرار (11 ديسمبر 2009)

هذه هي جميع الاجزاء الخاصة بمشروعي وستجدين جزءا عن موضوع Balanced score card هو مختصر جدا عن اساسيات هذا النظام وهذا النظام من أحدث أساليب تقييم الأداء والتي تستخدم لتقييم الأداء على المدى الطويل
http://www.4shared.com/file/170813681/b18e7f55/parts.html
أسألك الدعاء


----------



## Eng.sunya (12 ديسمبر 2009)

اعتذر للازعاج المتكرر ولكنني لم استطع فتح الملف عل بالامكان ارساله بحيث لا يكون مضغوط
شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## الأحرار (12 ديسمبر 2009)

الملفات كثيرة يصعب رفعه غير مضغوط يمكنك استخدام برنامج الوينرار
http://www.4shared.com/file/20876921/2227ed32/WinRAR_v390_Corporate_License_.html?s=1


----------

